# Comic Con: Superman/Batman Movie confirmed



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 20, 2013)

> BURBANK, CA, July 20, 2013 – On the heels of the worldwide success of “Man of Steel,” *director Zack Snyder is bringing together the two greatest Super Heroes of all time—Batman and Superman—for the first time on the big screen.* The announcement was made today by Greg Silverman, President, Creative Development and Worldwide Production, and Sue Kroll, President, Worldwide Marketing and International Distribution,Warner Bros. Pictures.
> 
> The current hit, “Man of Steel,” has taken in more than $630 million at the worldwide box office to date, and climbing. *Along with its star, Henry Cavill, the upcoming film brings back Amy Adams, Laurence Fishburne and Diane Lane. The new Batman has yet to be cast.*
> 
> *Snyder is co-writing the story with David S. Goyer, who will then pen the screenplay. Production is expected to begin in 2014, with an anticipated release date in Summer 2015.*


 
http://ca.ign.com/articles/2013/07/20/report-supermanbatman-movie-planned


----------



## macmanhigh (Jul 20, 2013)

Nice hope its not too CGI filled like 300 but more like TDK trilogy


----------



## Etkar.H (Jul 20, 2013)

I guess Christian Bale is not coming back? ^^


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 20, 2013)

If Zack Snyder's work in Man of Steel is any indicator of quality, this will be shit.

I thought Man of Steel was straight up awful. Not looking forward to this at all really.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 20, 2013)

This film is going to suck; it'll suck even more if they don't get Christian Bale to be Batman. It was like them casting Mark Ruffalo instead of Edward Norton. Don't recast people when they were awesome to begin with.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 20, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> This film is going to suck; it'll suck even more if they don't get Christian Bale to be Batman. It was like them casting Mark Ruffalo instead of Edward Norton. Don't recast people when they were awesome to begin with.


Except Mark Ruffalo did an amazing job, and in my opinion, was a better Hulk than Edward Norton. Don't get me wrong, Edward Norton is probably one of my favorite actors, but he just wasn't as good of a Hulk as Ruffalo. As for Christian Bale as Batman, I can go either way on it. He was a good Batman, but I also feel he ran his course at this point as the caped crusader. I don't know who else would be a good Batman off the top of my head, but casting him as someone else wouldn't surprise me in the least.

Either way, I had no interest in Man of Steel, have heard it was adequate and "better than the last", which basically just says it wasn't one of the shittiest movies to grace the big screen in the past decade, and expect nothing good out of this upcoming movie.


----------



## pubert09 (Jul 20, 2013)

I sure hope the idea of following The Dark Knight Trilogy keeps these guys in check.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 21, 2013)

Please, please, please don't base it on The Dark Knight Returns in any way, shape, or form. That comic gets absolutely everything wrong and yet people still treat it as if it's the definitive take on Batman and Superman. Frank Miller, man.

Anyway, I'd just like to say that Guild is entirely wrong and that Man of Steel was a pretty solid, very enjoyable film. I'm glad that we're finally moving past the Donner films, and after Nolan's trilogy, it'll be cool to see some Batman films more rooted in the comics.

World's Finest? It better be.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 21, 2013)

(I am Legend - 2007)




Close enough and about damn time!


----------



## Nebz (Jul 21, 2013)

Meh... Snyder and Nolan need to go away. I'm more excited for Back to the Future: Wolverine than this. How about that Flash mentioning? I'll be looking forward to that flick. Let's not forget to mention Marvel's A2: Age of Ultron announcement and Phase 2 teasers :-D

EDIT: Don't get me wrong, it's nice to see Batman/Superman but I think it's too soon. They should have worked on MoS' flaws and brought Lex and Brainiac into the next movie... we'll see how this one goes but I'm not expecting much after the direction MoS took.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 29, 2013)

I need this to happen. 


Spoiler


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jul 30, 2013)

I liked Man of Steel and liked that they showed a much more Rookie Superman, as well as a much more realistic Superman, which is what I wanted and probably what made comic book fans mad. Similar to how comic fans hated Iron man 3's Mandarin because he was different.

I'll be excited for this if Batman is an experienced Batman so we get the complete opposite of an Origin story or early Batman tale. I'll also be even more excited for this if they find a way to link together the movie to the television series Arrow, mainly because I hate having two separate universes go at once.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 30, 2013)

LOL! Superman's going to make batman look SOOOO useless. Haha!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 30, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> LOL! Superman's going to make batman look SOOOO useless. Haha!


Luthor holds Kryptonite, Superman is useless, Batman bails him out.

Just so you know, Batman has kicked Superman's ass numerous times.


Gahars said:


> Please, please, please don't base it on The Dark Knight Returns in any way, shape, or form. That comic gets absolutely everything wrong and yet people still treat it as if it's the definitive take on Batman and Superman. Frank Miller, man.
> 
> Anyway, I'd just like to say that Guild is entirely wrong and that Man of Steel was a pretty solid, very enjoyable film. I'm glad that we're finally moving past the Donner films, and after Nolan's trilogy, it'll be cool to see some Batman films more rooted in the comics.
> 
> World's Finest? It better be.


The movies were good though. First one especially. Second one, it was okay, definitely enjoyable, but not the best. It was cool seeing Batman and Superman fight though.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 30, 2013)

Andrew Garfield confirmed that he will be doing a cameo appearance on this movie
he said: "it has something to do with a threesome..."


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 30, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> LOL! Superman's going to make batman look SOOOO useless. Haha!


 

...To be fair I wouldn't say that's the case at all. Of course Superman is better in every way physically, he's not nearly as resourceful as Batman. Like think of Superman as the brawn, Batman as the brains.

Also krytponite is like a thing. Superman has weaknesses. Batman has no weaknesses.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 30, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ...To be fair I wouldn't say that's the case at all. Of course Superman is better in every way physically, he's not nearly as resourceful as Batman. Like think of Superman as the brawn, Batman as the brains.
> 
> Also krytponite is like a thing. Superman has weaknesses. Batman has no weaknesses.


 
Good point, Tobias!

I'm not a big "comic book" guy. I really only watch the movies once, then never again, haha!


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 30, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also krytponite is like a thing. Superman has weaknesses. Batman has no weaknesses.



Other than bullets, fire, sharp objects, hallucinogens, gravity, oxygen deprivation, the need for food and drink...you're exactly right.  Batman has no weaknesses.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 30, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> The movies were good though. First one especially. Second one, it was okay, definitely enjoyable, but not the best. It was cool seeing Batman and Superman fight though.


 

Ugh, don't touch me, casual.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 30, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ...To be fair I wouldn't say that's the case at all. Of course Superman is better in every way physically, he's not nearly as resourceful as Batman. Like think of Superman as the brawn, Batman as the brains.
> 
> Also krytponite is like a thing. Superman has weaknesses. Batman has no weaknesses.


 
One thing I'll never understand when it comes to Superman vs Batman conversations, people always say "Superman would kick Batman's ass, Batman wouldn't stand a chance without Kryptonite."

Superman wouldn't stand a chance without super powers...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 30, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Other than bullets, fire, sharp objects, hallucinogens, gravity, oxygen deprivation, the need for food and drink...you're exactly right. Batman has no weaknesses.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 30, 2013)

Its a fun clip lol


----------



## Gahars (Jul 30, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> One thing I'll never understand when it comes to Superman vs Batman conversations, people always say "Superman would kick Batman's ass, Batman wouldn't stand a chance without Kryptonite."
> 
> Superman wouldn't stand a chance without super powers...


 
That's like saying "Batman wouldn't stand a chance in a fight without his vast personal fortune and years of martial arts training." Um, yeah, duh.

I like Batman, I really do, but it's tough to fit him into the same league as someone like Superman. Most writers just dumb down Superman (forgetting that he's supposed to be as intelligent as is he is idealistic) and give Batman ludicrous amounts of plot armor (It's actually a house rule in DC that Batman is not allowed to lose fights outside of his own book, and even then they'll only let him lose once in a blue moon); The Dark Knight Returns is a perfect example of this. Sure, Batman's well trained and smart, but that only goes so far when you're facing threats that can singlehandedly destroy planets.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 30, 2013)

Gahars said:


> That's like saying "Batman wouldn't stand a chance in a fight without his vast personal fortune and years of martial arts training." Um, yeah, duh.
> 
> I like Batman, I really do, but it's tough to fit him into the same league as someone like Superman. Most writers just dumb down Superman (forgetting that he's supposed to be as intelligent as is he is idealistic) and give Batman ludicrous amounts of plot armor (It's actually a house rule in DC that Batman is not allowed to lose fights outside of his own book, and even then they'll only let him lose once in a blue moon); The Dark Knight Returns is a perfect example of this. Sure, Batman's well trained and smart, but that only goes so far when you're facing threats that can singlehandedly destroy planets.


 
Superman's a bitch. Totally OP'd.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 30, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Superman's a bitch. Totally OP'd.


 
>Being this casual

Plus, the whole "Superman is overpowered" bit is really overplayed. It would be one thing if he just battled street level thugs, but most of the threats he deals with are on a global or cosmic scale. His rogues list is perfectly suited to his powerset; it's hardly like he can just walk right through everything.

Honestly, Batman is more ridiculously OP of the two. Since he's popular, he basically gets to beat up just about everyone with only the vaguest justifications ("Flash can think in a span of attoseconds. How does Batman beat him?" "Um... he had prep time?"). It's sad because this hurts every character involved as the writers are forced to twist the narrative around just to make sure that Batman doesn't look weak in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jul 31, 2013)

Gahars said:


> >Being this casual
> 
> Plus, the whole "Superman is overpowered" bit is really overplayed. It would be one thing if he just battled street level thugs, but most of the threats he deals with are on a global or cosmic scale. His rogues list is perfectly suited to his powerset; it's hardly like he can just walk right through everything.


 
This^

My friend always pulls that "Superman is OP" shit on me and it pisses me off.


----------

